# On our way to ER



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well Hawk ate a few rocks last night. We were grilling he was doped up on valium for seizures, we had to stop him digging in the rocks a few times but never dreamed he actually ate some. Woke up at 5am to him tbrowing up and it was rocks....omg...worst feeling ever.
Please say some prayers he threw them all up. Hes acting normal!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any updates? Do you think he swallowed a bellyful? Hopefully he threw them all up and is fine.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts that all is well!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope that Hawk is okay. Sending good thoughts your way. Please keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Hawk.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Having a rock eater myself, my heart goes out to you. I pray they all came out or can pass naturally.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Sending prayers for Hawk..


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Just saw this! Hope to ave good news soon, keep us updated


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Poor Hawk, and Poor you! Thoughts and prayers to you and Hawk.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Prayers for Hawk! Hope everything comes out ok!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I hope Hawk is ok. That's really scary. Please give us good news soon.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawk is in having x-rays while we sit in the waiting room feeling helpless!

This is not normal behavior for him. He'd had three seizures so we were giving him valium to help break the cluster...apparently this can cause some dogs to have dietary indiscretions. We knew he would counter surf when on valium but never ever did we imagine this. So far its about a dozen he vomited. Dr couldn't feel any palpating him...he's acting normal...but I'm a bit freaked out.

Praying the x-rays are clear or if there are more they are still in his stomach so they can induce more vomiting!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Hawk is in having x-rays while we sit in the waiting room feeling helpless!
> 
> This is not normal behavior for him. He'd had three seizures so we were giving him valium to help break the cluster...apparently this can cause some dogs to have dietary indiscretions. We knew he would counter surf when on valium but never ever did we imagine this. So far its about a dozen he vomited. Dr couldn't feel any palpating him...he's acting normal...but I'm a bit freaked out.
> 
> ...


Mayve

Praying very hard for Hawk and you. Seems like the Doc sounds confident they are out.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding Hawk and you in my thoughts and prayers.

I hope the rocks are gone and that you are able to get control of his seizures. Remember that you did not create his condition and he is so lucky to have your love and support.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thinking of you and praying his x-rays are clear.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well...the x-ray shows 5 rocks. Three are already in the colon and should pass. Two may be troublesome....he will stay for more observation and they will repeat x-rays in a few hours to see if they are moving. If not they will have to do surgery. Say some prayers....send good vibes...positive thoughts and anything else you can muster. 

I'll update when I get more news! Headed home for a while.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry, praying the rocks move along on their own. This poor boy has been through so much. Bless you for taking care of Hawk.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, poor Hawk! And you, too! I am just seeing this now - how did he do through the night? I hope the remaining rocks pass without any issues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> Well...the x-ray shows 5 rocks. Three are already in the colon and should pass. Two may be troublesome....he will stay for more observation and they will repeat x-rays in a few hours to see if they are moving. If not they will have to do surgery. Say some prayers....send good vibes...positive thoughts and anything else you can muster.
> 
> I'll update when I get more news! Headed home for a while.....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Praying that all of the rocks pass safely. Poor Hawk and poor you!
Going to church and will ask Hawk's guardian angel to HELP!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Poor Hawk and you! I hope they move and he doesn't need surgery.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh no! On top of everything else you have going on right now. He must have been really out of it. I hope the remaining two or three pass for him. The day I had taken Harley in for his amputation, when the surgeon called the first thing she said was "Well, he has a rock in his stomach" and then she went on to say the surgery was aborted because they had found the two masses in his chest. I have no idea how long that rock had been there, but nothing ever surprised me with Harley. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Hawk.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor Hawk. I pray the other rocks get moving too! I'll check back this afternoon to hopefully hear good news ♥


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Sending good energy and thought your way. I hope well later find out he's all clear!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Rock Eaters*

Yeah, these Goldens are crazy about the things they eat. I forever dig stuff out of Bentley's mouth (sticks, rocks, poop) that shouldn't be in there. We pray about the things we cannot control. We love these dogs and are very anxious for them when things go wrong.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Hawk, praying things pass through smoothly. Will also stop by later for an update.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying they move on along and are eliminated normally.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

How awful.. I hope all the rocks pass uneventfully!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you and Hawk are going through this.

Saying lots of prayers and sending my thoughts your way for you all.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry. I hope the remainder of the rocks pass uneventfully.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Prayers that the rocks all pass . . . take care of yourself so you can take care of Hawk!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Poor puppy. Rocks aren't good for digestion. Hope he passes them uneventfully.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for tbe support everyone. I still don't have any news yet and probably won't until tbis evening when they do another x-ray to see where they are and if they have moved. I came home called the rescue contact...she's awesome btw...and then cleaned my house. Poor Sage is depressed he's not here. ...I think a nap is in order and some snuggle time. Keep those prayers etc coming and I will update asap....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayers being said.......these pups worry us so.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way for Hawk. Hopefully the rocks keep moving out so they can avoid the surgery. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers for you Hawk, I pray they Keep on moving and no surgery!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear that you are going through this
Seizures (especially clusters) are intense and now this   It is hard to see them eat strange things on seizure related meds so I feel for you on so many levels.

Healing prayers have been sent!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> Thanks for tbe support everyone. I still don't have any news yet and probably won't until tbis evening when they do another x-ray to see where they are and if they have moved. I came home called the rescue contact...she's awesome btw...and then cleaned my house. Poor Sage is depressed he's not here. ...I think a nap is in order and some snuggle time. Keep those prayers etc coming and I will update asap....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am praying for Hawk-you two are such a great team! Give Sage some
kisses for me, too!


----------



## mn gold (Aug 20, 2013)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just got word a bit ago. All rocks are now in the colon and moving through. Vet says we can pick him up tonight. Guess I will be on poop patrol for the next few days.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

Such great news!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to read this, hopefully things will pass normally. Take a deep breath and take time for yourself, what a worrying time you've had. Hugs!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A big round of applause for Hawk when he passes those treasures. If only he knew the panic he created. So much for a restful weekend for you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Glad Hawk gets to come home tonight. Give him a big old sloppy kiss for me when you tuck him into bed tonight. And thank you God..


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a wonderful update, so glad Hawk did not have to go through surgery. Give him a hug from me tonight. Hus to you to, Hawks Mommy angel.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am just reading this. I'm so glad to see that Hawk will pass the rocks. It must be a relief for you! I pray that those rocks go through smoothly.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am glad to read it is turning for the best,


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Just got word a bit ago. All rocks are now in the colon and moving through. Vet says we can pick him up tonight. Guess I will be on poop patrol for the next few days.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Doing the Happy Dance! So glad Hawk is coming home and will pass the rocks.
You sure will be on poop patrol!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad to read that Hawk won't have to have surgery but sorry you've had such a worry filled day.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Just reading this and I'm very glad to see that it's all gonna be alright. Hopefully this is the end of the worry for you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad Hawk does not need surgery. Sorry you had such a stressful day. I bet Sage will be glad he is home tonight. Hopefully you won't have to be on poop patrol for long and that the rocks will pass real soon.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Karen519 said:


> Doing the Happy Dance! So glad Hawk is coming home and will pass the rocks.
> You sure will be on poop patrol!!


Mayve

Praying you and Hawk had a restful night and that everything PASSES smoothly today!:wave:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We slept well last night. Hawk pooped this .morning. no rocks yet. I fed him a good breakfast and added some sweet potatoes and some pumpkin. Both to make him feel fuller and to bulk him up a bit to keep things moving. Vet apr at 915 this morning for thyroid testing and will get reassurances I'm sure that this too shall pass...lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Hoping they pass soon. I am so glad he didn't need surgery


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm glad he's home and the two of you had a good night. I was thinking yesterday thank God he did not choke on one of those rocks. I believe dogs are much smarter than we give them credit for, but they sure do some dumb things sometimes don't they.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> We slept well last night. Hawk pooped this .morning. no rocks yet. I fed him a good breakfast and added some sweet potatoes and some pumpkin. Both to make him feel fuller and to bulk him up a bit to keep things moving. Vet apr at 915 this morning for thyroid testing and will get reassurances I'm sure that this too shall pass...lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

I couldn't help but smirk at the "this too shall pass," but I believe it will.
May sound crazy, but can dogs take something (with vet approval of course), to
make them go? Don't know if that would be good or not. So glad you all slept well!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Good news. I hope by the time you read this, the rocks will have passed safely.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, a real turn of events. I read as far as the first vomiting. Now catching up...Wholly Kow...what a worry!

Hopefully, everything will work out in the end. ;-)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So glad that he did not have to have surgery. I hope those rocks pass soon!

Just an FYI, stress and being ill can throw off thyroid results sometimes. It won't of course affect the result for autoimmune thyroiditis but can affect the other numbers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear everyone got a good night's rest.

Hope Hawk's Vet appt. goes well this a.m. and he passes the rocks soon.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Sooooo happy to hear he is doing well! Hopping that he passes the rocks smoothly. Get some rest.

Hope the vet appointment goes well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Hope the vet appt. went well.
Hope things will be moving along, if you catch my drift!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any news? I hope all is well in there!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Two poops...no rocks yet. Hes doing well eating , sleeping, playing, begging and being cudly. This may take a few days I'm told and as long as he's acting normal not to worry! Well that's easier said then done...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hope those rocks pass soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> Two poops...no rocks yet. Hes doing well eating , sleeping, playing, begging and being cudly. This may take a few days I'm told and as long as he's acting normal not to worry! Well that's easier said then done...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We will start the prayer for poop-we've done it before on here and I'm sure it will work.
Did they have any idea why he would eat a rock?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen

It was because he was on diazepam (valium) which for some dogs causes ravenous appetites and they will eat things they normally wouldn't. We also think grease from the grill dropped on them thus making them smell food. 
He pooped again this morning...still no rocks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Thanks for the explanation. Will be praying for a successful poop!
Good to hear Hawk is acting normally.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mayve said:


> Karen
> 
> It was because he was on diazepam (valium) which for some dogs causes ravenous appetites and they will eat things they normally wouldn't. We also think grease from the grill dropped on them thus making them smell food.
> He pooped again this morning...still no rocks
> ...



This is so true! My Jasper is given Valium for his thunderphobia. Not only does he want to eat any and everything, he also loses all inhibitions. He would never dream of begging for food, unless he's on Valium, then will snatch it right out of your hands. I also can't have him off leash when he's on Valium or else he'll wander off and ignore me when I call him. Normally he never needs to be on a leash at all.

I hope your pup passes those rock soon!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just getting caught up on this! Glad to hear that Hawk is passing the rocks!

I'm wondering if, in this case, valium should be discontinued, and something else done for Hawk's seizures? 

Here's a link that talks about peoples' experience with seizures and their pets, suggesting, among other things, that a magnesium deficiency could be a cause:

Epilepsy Remedies


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

I just got caught up on this thread. I am so sorry. My dog Raz had seizures this past year. Such worry goes with that. Luckily we only had the valium only one time back in March - I had no idea that it caused such problems with eating! She had 5 cluster seizures and we then found out she was in liver failure. I'm lucky none of our three girls ever ate rocks. What a stressful time, on top of worrying about seizures! I'm praying everything passes fine. There are lots of other options for long term seizure meds, though valium is obviously given to help break up the clusters. We did end up putting Raz on Zonisimide due to her liver failure and only 25% uptake in the liver versus 100% with the Phenobarbital. It worked pretty well. She did have one last seizure on the meds before we had to put her down (she was 13 1/2) . 

It certainly takes a special heart to be there for you seizure dog. I have found this forum awesome for helping me cope with the seizures and my grief over my girls, and even finally looking for a breeder for a new puppy. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Take some time for yourself too. I understand the emotional roller coaster you are on. Hang in there!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

coloradobacons said:


> I just got caught up on this thread. I am so sorry. My dog Raz had seizures this past year. Such worry goes with that. Luckily we only had the valium only one time back in March - I had no idea that it caused such problems with eating! She had 5 cluster seizures and we then found out she was in liver failure. I'm lucky none of our three girls ever ate rocks. What a stressful time, on top of worrying about seizures! I'm praying everything passes fine. There are lots of other options for long term seizure meds, though valium is obviously given to help break up the clusters. We did end up putting Raz on Zonisimide due to her liver failure and only 25% uptake in the liver versus 100% with the Phenobarbital. It worked pretty well. She did have one last seizure on the meds before we had to put her down (she was 13 1/2) .
> 
> It certainly takes a special heart to be there for you seizure dog. I have found this forum awesome for helping me cope with the seizures and my grief over my girls, and even finally looking for a breeder for a new puppy.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your story.

Hawks seizures aren't caused by epilepsy but rather low calcium levels....I have been told this is why they are reluctant to use an anti convulsant at this time. Even with treatment we still don't have him in the range we want him so working on that to see if it stops the seizures which the literature says it should. If we get him in the normal range and he still has them then other forms of treatment may be needed. This is a new condition for the rescue and me too and its not a common illness apparently so a lot is trial and error...guessing etc. Its frustrating as we can't just jump to conventional treatment...but I feel confident we are now headed in the right direction

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Wendy427 said:


> Just getting caught up on this! Glad to hear that Hawk is passing the rocks!
> 
> I'm wondering if, in this case, valium should be discontinued, and something else done for Hawk's seizures?
> 
> ...


For now valium to stop the clusters is the only option I have been given....until we get his calcium levels where we need them they don't want to use an anti convulsant. He seizes every two weeks in clusters and then is really good until the next round. These seizures this weekend were pretty bad so he was doped up pretty good. Usually we hadn't used as much as we did this weekend. Lots of variables to it to....but I would really like to not have to use valium again.....ever....for now though if it is needed he will be tethered to me for the duration.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

BTW...the rocks have sti not made an appearance dispite another poo when I got home from work. He was incredibly playful for a while and is now sleeping....if they are still a no show tomorrow I may call the vet so he can tell me to chill..lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't know that low calcium can cause seizures. I had to take a look at some of Harley's bloodwork because I remembered something about calcium, but I see his were abnormally high. 

I sure he hopes he passes those rocks soon. I have a feeling it might not be pleasant for him when he does. And if he is like most dogs, he'll take a good look afterwards and you'll know he finally got them out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just catching up...wow! I hope those rocks come out soon! What an ordeal! Can they just get stuck in the colon still or is it a guarantee they will come on out...gotta hurt to poop rocks! 

How big were they? The reason why I ask is we contracted for large puppy-swallow proof river rocks in our new backyard and they were much smaller than we were told they would be. I've blocked off access to the incredible Yogini until they can provide us with what we specifically contracted for and I may need to press them to move faster!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> BTW...the rocks have sti not made an appearance dispite another poo when I got home from work. He was incredibly playful for a while and is now sleeping....if they are still a no show tomorrow I may call the vet so he can tell me to chill..lol!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

I wonder if the vet can give Hawk something so he can easily pass the rocks.
Please give him some big HUGS AND KISSES from me!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

They are 3/4 inch wash stones...so 1/2 - 3/4 inches.....there is no guarantee that he won't have trouble but they are small enough to get into the large colon so should be small enough to pass without issue. Vet had us give him some laxatone which should lube them up a little but it takes some time for them to work through. Still nothing in his poo....I will be happy again when I no longer have to squeeze bags of stinky! Have to give my DH props though....he's been doing some squishing too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a worry you have had with your boy! So glad that he didn't need surgery and hope the rocks make an appearance soon. We've got a golden eater too so know how much of a worry it is. Sammy just eats everything because he's silly though lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

So sorry you have to go through this!
I am praying for success, the sooner, the better.
Are you going to call and ask the vet's advice?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been in contact with tbe vet. No strainig no vomiting no acting like he has to but can't ....means wait it out! Keep feeding him to keep things moving checking all poos and praying. I have a load to check from 330 this morning. ..will do that when I take him out before I leave for work

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So glad Hawk is feeling good. Now what is that saying "What goes in, Must come out" I hope it is already in your yard!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Praying you find GOLD in the poop!
Have a good day at work!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just checking on the latest with Hawk. Those are some slow moving stones.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mayve said:


> I have been in contact with tbe vet. No strainig no vomiting no acting like he has to but can't ....means wait it out! Keep feeding him to keep things moving checking all poos and praying. I have a load to check from 330 this morning. ..will do that when I take him out before I leave for work
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fingers Crossed*

Keeping my fingers crossed for Hawk!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Crazy busy day. I didn't get a chance to smoosh poo until late afternoon. We have had some success. I felt two possibly three...I say possibly because it was a massive poo and lots to squish...thing is he is passing them and we had a passing rock in your poo party. Pretty sure Hawk thinks I'm nuts now...lol
You all are so awesome I appreciate the support. I don't think you can talk about smooshing dog poo with just anyone...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah!! Good Job Hawk!!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Late to reading this thread, but so glad to hear Hawk is doing well. We can certainly relate, the worry, the waiting, the sleepless nights, the praying and finally the squishing and elation! They can certainly get themselves into trouble, can't they?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Had an excellent night. I finally got a full nights sleep. Hawk and I went to bed at 9....he sleeps on the floor next to me. He didn't wake me till 5 this morning. DH got up with him and I stayed in bed till 6....I think knowing he is moving them out helped a lot as I didn't have weird dreams last night either. Hawk is great this morning had the golden wiggles when I got up, ate with gusto and has been following me around since. About to go and squish his morning poo....it was a solid one...that's another issue we have been having..but adding pumpkin and sweet potatos seems to firm him up...shall be doing this daily...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am absolutely positive that this is the only place we can have so many people with so many posts about...Poo! What a wonderful group and should show newbies that nothing is not spoken about here, cause if it is something concerning our dogs and we need help, there are many here to advise and just let us talk. Special place, special people, with some mighty special pets.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Had an excellent night. I finally got a full nights sleep. Hawk and I went to bed at 9....he sleeps on the floor next to me. He didn't wake me till 5 this morning. DH got up with him and I stayed in bed till 6....I think knowing he is moving them out helped a lot as I didn't have weird dreams last night either. Hawk is great this morning had the golden wiggles when I got up, ate with gusto and has been following me around since. About to go and squish his morning poo....it was a solid one...that's another issue we have been having..but adding pumpkin and sweet potatos seems to firm him up...shall be doing this daily...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

I am so happy that you and Hawk had a restful night and Hawk's have a wonderful morning!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Crazy busy day. I didn't get a chance to smoosh poo until late afternoon. We have had some success. I felt two possibly three...I say possibly because it was a massive poo and lots to squish...thing is he is passing them and we had a passing rock in your poo party. Pretty sure Hawk thinks I'm nuts now...lol
> You all are so awesome I appreciate the support. I don't think you can talk about smooshing dog poo with just anyone...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

This is absolutely WONDERFUL news!
You are absolutely right that the people that talk about smooshing dog poop are few and far between and like Deber said, ONLY on this forum. We can talk about anything!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Wishing you and Hawk a beautiful day!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawk continues to have good days. Had blood drawn to check bis calcium levels today. Go back in a week to check again....magnesium level checking is on our list too.....all stones eliminated but the turd picked one up today. ..and no he didn't eat it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> Hawk continues to have good days. Had blood drawn to check bis calcium levels today. Go back in a week to check again....magnesium level checking is on our list too.....all stones eliminated but the turd picked one up today. ..and no he didn't eat it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thinking of you and Hawk all of the time. Hoping your whole family has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawk is having a great weekend. Me not so much. Injured my ankle...went to kick a mouse away ...and caught a board right smack on ankle. Cant hardly move my toes and walking is difficult. Its better this morning but this is going to take a while to heal....sigh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. RICE..... rest, ice, compression and elevate.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Ouch! Hope you heal quickly...there are balls to throw and pups to walk!



Mayve said:


> Hawk is having a great weekend. Me not so much. Injured my ankle...went to kick a mouse away ...and caught a board right smack on ankle. Cant hardly move my toes and walking is difficult. Its better this morning but this is going to take a while to heal....sigh
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Hawk is having a great weekend. Me not so much. Injured my ankle...went to kick a mouse away ...and caught a board right smack on ankle. Cant hardly move my toes and walking is difficult. Its better this morning but this is going to take a while to heal....sigh
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am glad about Hawk, but feel AWFUL for you.
I'm sure it would be a good idea to have your ankle LOOKED AT!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen

Its better than last night. I know what to do for it and have been. If its not still improving by mid week I will have it looked at. Its going to be sore for a while do the nature of it...a deep tissue bruise...but its not broken....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

So glad your ankle is improving. Kisses to Hawk and Sage!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gland your ankle feels better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

MAYVE

Just checking in on you and Hawk!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We are good. He should be starting some meds for low thyroid tomorrow....but today was a good day. Very playful and happy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> We are good. He should be starting some meds for low thyroid tomorrow....but today was a good day. Very playful and happy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

So glad you guys had a good day-praying for another great one!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Worried that I don't see an update on Hawk! Praying all is o.k.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawks doing pretty good. Hes limping today....no idea why except it appears his paw is bothering him. I checked it over and see nothing that would be causing pain. Perhaps he did something while playing this morning...going to keep an eye on it and will take him to the vet tomorrow if he's still favoring it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> Hawks doing pretty good. Hes limping today....no idea why except it appears his paw is bothering him. I checked it over and see nothing that would be causing pain. Perhaps he did something while playing this morning...going to keep an eye on it and will take him to the vet tomorrow if he's still favoring it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

Glad to hear from you two! Maybe Hawk sprained his paw!
Let us know how Hawk is today!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He was doing better by afternoon. Still a bit careful on it. We think that he has some allergies since he has been licking and itching a lot. I did some reading and saw a suggestion to soak in warm water with epsom salt for itchy paws. Seems to help. He was running and playing with Sage this morning...no limping..will continue to monitor. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*

So glad to hear that Hawk and Sage were running and playing!
How is Mom's ankle?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Its much better as long as I baby it....if I do to much walking it hurts in the evening...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Growing up we had a mastiff with bizarre paw issues. Only thing that worked was soaking his paw 2x a day in massingill (douche for international folks who may not know the brand) believe it or not it worked like a charm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Its much better as long as I baby it....if I do to much walking it hurts in the evening...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

Glad your ankle is better-did you ever have a Doctor look at it!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

No Karen...I'm in the health field and while not a dr. ..I have a few connections and know what I'm doing...lol! Besides it continues to improve my toes work and the bruise is all but gone...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

So glad you're in that field!
I used to work for the entity that accredits all of the hospitals and nursing homes, etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Hoping you, Sage and Hawk had a beautiful evening and have a wonderful day today!


----------

